# Built me a bait tube



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

4 inch PVC. 2 drain things. Cabinet knob on the sliding door. 2 toilet flappers for bumpers.
Sea trials this friday!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty cool!
Did you start from an idea or out of your own mind? Either way great job.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting! I can't see why it won't work.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Looks great let us know how good it works


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Any report on how well the bait tube worked?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

A new business is born! If it does work that is. Cool!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Foulhook said:


> A new business is born! If it does work that is. Cool!


Yep, it works great. I tell ya, them toilet flappers for bumpers are the ticket. They are soft and squishy so there is no knocking on the hull noise. Also, notice that it is tied to a cleat. That makes for very easy height adjustment. With one loop thru the cleat it hangs 4/5s in the water just up to the opening for the door. 2 loops thru the cleat and it hangs completley out of the water. You have my permission to patent and produce it. Throw me a bone when you get rich!


----------



## jailbait (Apr 5, 2010)

I so gotta have that!!!! That's what I need, tired of feeling like I'm gonna go swimming when I turn around to get bait!


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

Id pay you double what you paid to make it if you make me one. I am terrible at building everything. Well i can build computers. but thats it. Everyone had there talents and mine arent that lol. What do you think Catchinem?


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

No doubt, I'd like to check that out my self.. can you bring that to the kayak show 
this weekend??


----------

